# Nos Flightliner!!!!! I kid you not!!!!!



## partsguy (Apr 29, 2010)

:eek:

NOS FLIGHTLINER, OH MY GOSH!!! SO CHEAP TOO!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-JC-HIGG...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0696b844


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 30, 2010)

What do you mean "So Cheap Too", the auction is still going


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 30, 2010)

unless your under 5'6" your knees tend to hit the handle bars, I had one and no matter what I did to adjust the seat and the stem and move the handlebars i could never get this to ride right for me. But its one heck of a nice looking flight liner that would be a wall hanger for me, if my wife would ever let me put it up.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 30, 2010)

kz1000 said:


> What do you mean "So Cheap Too", the auction is still going





I meant that the current price is cheap. Ain't too far away either....man it is tempting but I need a something with an engine and four wheels-good luck with that.


----------



## partsguy (May 2, 2010)

$457 final bid!!!!!


----------

